# Barrelback Skinners



## Nowski (Dec 5, 2014)

Couple of my Barrelback Skinners in AEB-L with Gray Curly Maple and Ironwood

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 8


----------



## Molokai (Dec 5, 2014)

I like them Shannon, they look very versatile.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 5, 2014)

Very nice ! They get your attn . How long are the blades on em ?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Dec 5, 2014)

My precious!!! Very nice designs Shannon. I have some AEB-L but have not used it yet.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

